# Any KY Wildcat Fans Here?



## needsomebeans (Mar 5, 2015)

Does anyone think UK will go 40 and 0 this year?


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 5, 2015)

I like Kentucky basketball, but I hate the "One and Done" thing going on there. Yes, it's going on elsewhere as well, but Calipari deals in it bigger than anyone else.

That being said, I agree it would be cool for any college team in the modern era to go undefeated. I'd like to see Kentucky do it, and then I'd like to see the proposed "Freshman Can't Play" rule go into effect soon thereafter.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 5, 2015)

I agree about the one and done deal, but Cal has mastered the concept. It is absolutely crazy how he can get young guys to buy into his system. I think if you passed the rule that freshman can't play a lot of the kids would take the overseas route like the kid that was going to go to SMU. I wish they would adopt the same rule as football and require them to be in college for three years.Thanks for the reply man.I love my UK athletics. How many years has it been since someone ran the table in mens basketball? I know UCLA did it several time but that was many years ago.


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 5, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> I agree about the one and done deal, but Cal has mastered the concept. It is absolutely crazy how he can get young guys to buy into his system. I think if you passed the rule that freshman can't play a lot of the kids would take the overseas route like the kid that was going to go to SMU. I wish they would adopt the same rule as football and require them to be in college for three years.Thanks for the reply man.I love my UK athletics. How many years has it been since someone ran the table in mens basketball? I know UCLA did it several time but that was many years ago.


I think the last team to do it was Bobby Knight's Indiana Hoosiers back in 1979?

Yes, I agree about make them stay 3 years in college, as opposed to the "Freshman can't Play" rule. But then wouldn't the NBA have to cooperate and adopt a higher age limit rule? I don't think the NBA Players' Association would ever go for that.


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 5, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> I think the last team to do it was Bobby Knight's Indiana Hoosiers back in 1979?
> 
> Yes, I agree about make them stay 3 years in college, as opposed to the "Freshman can't Play" rule. But then wouldn't the NBA have to cooperate and adopt a higher age limit rule? I don't think the Players' Association would ever go for that.


Correction: 1975-76 Indiana Hoosiers went 32-0. No undefeated Division I mens basketball teams have done it since. Although a Division II school did it back in 1996 I think.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 5, 2015)

Id say you are right about th players association not agreeing to it. I hope they can keep the run alive. 39-40 years since its been done. Go Big Blue!


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 10, 2015)

31 and 0 going into SEC tournament. What a ride!


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 14, 2015)

UK is well on its way to the SEC championship. LSU getting beat helped a lot.


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 14, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> UK is well on its way to the SEC championship. LSU getting beat helped a lot.


Yes, they beat my Auburn Tigers today. But Auburn had a hell of a run. Bruce Pearl is gonna bring them back to relevancy before he bolts for a top-tier program somewhere 2-3 years from now.

Good luck Kentucky. Hope they go undefeated and win it all.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 14, 2015)

Bruce Pearl is a good coach and he has that program heading in the right direction. Id say your right about him bolting as soon as he gets his rep built back up. They have a top tier football program too.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 14, 2015)

I hope/wish UK could get their football program going. I think Stoops is doing a good job but the wheels all but fell of four recruiting class this year. He is still 10x better then JOKEr Phillips.


----------



## cdd10 (Mar 14, 2015)

SEC blows


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 14, 2015)

Haters hate.


----------



## cdd10 (Mar 14, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> Haters hate.


Lol. I'm not hating Kentucky is great but the SEC is weak sauce.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 14, 2015)

They have been down in basketball for several years. I think they will come out of it in the next couple of years. Pearl at Auburn, Anderson at Arkansas, Donavon at Florida, and Cal at UK will bring the SEC back to being relevant. LSU should have a top 10 class this year. I won't crow about football because the SEC didn't fair to well this year. They had won 7 of the last 8 though.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 15, 2015)

34-0. What a ride! BBN is rocking.


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 15, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> 34-0. What a ride! BBN is rocking.


Congratulations Kentucky. 5 more to go. I think they'll win it all.


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 20, 2015)

Well they won the first one. Big surprise. 

5 more to go.

Will they do it?

I've got 150 imaginary dollars that says they will. Any takers?


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey @needsomebeans, will they do it? I say yes...


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh yeah! Only way they lose is if they beat themselves.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 21, 2015)

36-0. I'm loving every minute of it.


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 22, 2015)

That was a physical game on Saturday. Cincy didn't go down without a good fight. That was the kind of game Kentucky needed early in the tournament to keep them focused.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 22, 2015)

That was a good game. They will get everyone's best shot.


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 22, 2015)

Bruce Pearl, who I respect a lot, said on ESPN's "Mike & Mike" show this week that Kentucky has the best NCAA team in the last 30 years. That's how good and deep the young Kentucky team is.

Amazing. That a bunch of young 18-19 year old obvious superstars could be convinced to humble themselves and share for the good of the team. Calipari is hated by many, but he sure can coach.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 22, 2015)

I knew that this team would be special when they played in the Bahamas. Cal has found a way to make 9 McDonald's All Americans happy. They are unselfish and play for each other. I think they have NCAA basketball on notice.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 26, 2015)

Warming up for the ga!e tonight. C A T S cats cats cats!


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd say WV is warming up the buses! Wonder if they think UK plays hard now? Cal won't let off the gas now. Can you say statement game?


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't think this Kentucky team can lose. They're too focused. Too confident. Too deep.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 28, 2015)

I think it will be a good game tonight. ND will try to play fast which may play into UKs favor.


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 28, 2015)

Read this. The Notre Dame coach is coming awful close to talk that Kentucky might regard as trash talk. And we saw what happened to WV after they talked trash against Kentucky.

The Notre Dame coach calls his team "America's Team" against Kentucky. Prediction: Kentucky by 20 points.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaab-the-dagger/mike-brey-says-notre-dame-is--america-s-team--against-kentucky-052240583.html


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 28, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Read this. The Notre Dame coach is coming awful close to talk that Kentucky might regard as trash talk. And we saw what happened to WV after they talked trash against Kentucky.
> 
> The Notre Dame coach calls his team "America's Team" against Kentucky. Prediction: Kentucky by 20 points.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaab-the-dagger/mike-brey-says-notre-dame-is--america-s-team--against-kentucky-052240583.html


That didn't work out to good for WV. Cal will feed off of any trash talk and us that for motivation. I like UK by 20. ND may be warming the buses up at half time


----------



## unwine99 (Mar 28, 2015)

Notre Dame is gonna tap that ass ​


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 28, 2015)

so far this game is great


----------



## unwine99 (Mar 28, 2015)

I think that was the championship game right there.  Awesome game.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 28, 2015)

Holy shit! 38-0. A W is a W.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 1, 2015)

If Wisconsin can shoot the ball Saturday like they did against AZ it will be a tough match up for KY. If KY can defend the three and shot 50-60% from the floor I like their chances.


----------



## TBoneJack (Apr 3, 2015)

KY will lose only if they have an off night and their opponent has a good night. But on any given night in college basketball, that can happen.

But I don't think it will. I think KY will win it all.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 3, 2015)

I think you are right. UK has to many studs in the stable.


----------



## TBoneJack (Apr 3, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> I think you are right. UK has to many studs in the stable.


I apologize for saying "KY". It's "UK", right? Sorry.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 4, 2015)

Hardly nothing young man. Getting excited/nervous about the game. Go Cats!


----------



## unwine99 (Apr 4, 2015)

Bye bye Kentucky!!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 4, 2015)

Two wins short of glory. Been am exciting season though.


----------



## TBoneJack (Apr 5, 2015)

Great season UK. It's so hard to go undefeated. Wisconsin was a very worthy opponent indeed.

And since I can't cheer for UK in the final game, I say Go Duke!!!

I love what coach K has done for USA Basketball, so I hope he wins another NCAA title.


----------

